# Dash pod pixels



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Where can I get the centre display from as mine is looking awful [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

if you have the money and the time why not go all Colour MFA ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

If you have the prerequisite SMD skills and tools, you can try reflowing the flat flex yourself. If you need a new display, a search fo TT LCD on eBay or AliExpress will yield you loads of suppliers. Take your pick.

Alternatively, if you don't have the skills or don't want to risk it,use on of the many cluster repair services who can perform this repair for you.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

StuartDB said:


> if you have the money and the time why not go all Colour MFA ?


thanks but I'd rather stay oem


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> If you have the prerequisite SMD skills and tools, you can try reflowing the flat flex yourself. If you need a new display, a search fo TT LCD on eBay or AliExpress will yield you loads of suppliers. Take your pick.
> 
> Alternatively, if you don't have the skills or don't want to risk it,use on of the many cluster repair services who can perform this repair for you.


I'll try and reflow the solder and if no good then source an LCD thank you kindly


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm having similar issues, but putting up with them for now. It's quite jarring - my DIS told me it was -21 degrees the other day, because the vertical in the "+" wasn't working.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mine starts off okayish in the morning but minutes later is gone and annoying when you can't see what's going on as the fuel is most important to me ATM as I need to replace the fuel sender unit as it stops working from 1/2 tank


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Sandy said:


> ...the fuel is most important to me ATM as I need to replace the fuel sender unit as it stops working from 1/2 tank


Won't the "miles remaining" in the DIS be wrong as well, though? Better surely to reset the trip meter when you fill up and go by that?


----------



## keithriley (Jun 20, 2017)

I can wholly recommend ECU Testing for repairs like this, and it comes with a lifetime warranty. I used them a while back for a repair to a transmission ECU on a Rav4.

Keith


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Cartronix are good for DIS pixel issues send your dash pod to them and you'll have it bk in few days perfect condition with life time guarantee.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

droopsnoot said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > ...the fuel is most important to me ATM as I need to replace the fuel sender unit as it stops working from 1/2 tank
> ...


 yes I've been resetting the trip each fill and going by that for now as it's only been five ownership days. 
I've not yet got around to having a look at it but will update as I go.

Thanks for all who have messaged so far


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Update so I tried to reflash the connection using a soldering iron with no avail so looks like postage to ECU Testing will have to do now. Including a new gearbox and oil [smiley=bigcry.gif]
I didn't take after shots and looks pretty bad with missing strips


----------



## keithriley (Jun 20, 2017)

Sandy,

Did you get this repaired by ECU Testing ?? How did it go ?

Keith


----------



## ttchini (Feb 3, 2009)

these guys fix all dash, cluster pixel faults,

seem pretty good

https://totaltronics.com/cat/audi/


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Make sure you ask them if the colour of the new lcd will match and not be crazy-red like in the picture below:









I would happily go for the colour MFA but £700 is pretty steep


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

When I enquired at several companies, they all said only the brighter Dis was available now. True or not I don't know, but at least it's legible again.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

The first step seems to be to try to reflow the existing displays flatflex, at least that is what cluster repairs uk did for me. That does mean you keep the OEM brightness, but pixels failed within a month and so had to go back again. :roll: I guess it works for some displays. Second step was to replace cluster LCD with third party. Unfortunately that does mean you end up with the brighter DIS.

I fixed mine somewhat with a sheet of mobile/tablet polarising film. Still not as good as OEM, as this "fix" makes it a little less visible in bright daylight, and still slightly too bright at night, but all round it is less "in your face".

Before...








After...









Either get your own film (try eBay or a mobile repair shop) or PM me an address and first 10 responders can have a sheet FoC when I get back from holiday in a few weeks. 

The film is self adhesive on one side, so you will need to cut carefully to size (make a card template first) and then carefully stick to front of DIS window. Alternatively, if willing to disassemble your cluster (not for feint of heart), you can place on LCD itself behind the glass, in which case less accurate cutting required and slightly better result overall.

Above second picture is with film on the outside of glass. I have since moved polariser inside as I needed to repair a faulty needle illumination.

Takers for free sheet of self adhesive polarising film (PM me of you are interested):
1. droopsnoot
2. Allspeed
3. TTaRSe
4. Sierragls
5. SC0TTRS
6. Back 2 TT
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
Will be sent out FoC to UK addresses towards the end of August when I am back from holiday.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

That's a really good tip. The colours much nearer to original in second pic.
Doubt anyone would even notice.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Can I be one of the 10?
PM if successful.

Very kind.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Allspeed said:


> That's a really good tip. The colours much nearer to original in second pic.
> Doubt anyone would even notice.


The pictures make it look slightly (not a huge amount) more favourable than it actually is. You are right though, most people would probably not notice.

If you are unsure if you will like it, just pop the film in place (without removing backing and sticking down permanently) for a few weeks and see how you go.



TTaRSe said:


> Can I be one of the 10?


Sure - No takers yet, so just send me your address via PM.
Sorry, I should have said - Free UK postage only.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I've sent you a PM, am I in time?


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes please if not too late


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

keithriley said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Did you get this repaired by ECU Testing ?? How did it go ?
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith, haven't had the chance to do anything as the gearbox/dmf is more important ATM mate


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> The first step seems to be to try to reflow the existing displays flatflex, at least that is what cluster repairs uk did for me. That does mean you keep the OEM brightness, but pixels failed within a month and so had to go back again. :roll: I guess it works for some displays. Second step was to replace cluster LCD with third party. Unfortunately that does mean you end up with the brighter DIS.
> 
> I fixed mine somewhat with a sheet of mobile/tablet polarising film. Still not as good as OEM, as this "fix" makes it a little less visible in bright daylight, and still slightly too bright at night, but all round it is less "in your face".
> 
> ...


New display looks disappointing and who'd know this was to happen until you get it back [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sent the cluster off today as the seller for screen is messing me about for two weeks


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Did you ever post the film out Sandy ?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry a film of what Allspeed?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Allspeed said:


> Did you ever post the film out Sandy ?


It was pcbbc who was offering to send polarising film out.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

droopsnoot said:


> Allspeed said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever post the film out Sandy ?
> ...


Sorry, my bad. Back from holiday and still haven't got round to this. Tomorrow I promise....  
Meanwhile there are still a few bits of film on offer, so if anyone would like to add their name to the list - please send me a PM with your UK postal address.
Once again, sorry for my tardiness.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Not impressed with the end result at all as first it appeared to be okay but on route home after an oil change I see this disgusting red back light effect :x


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

silkman said:


> Make sure you ask them if the colour of the new lcd will match and not be crazy-red like in the picture below:
> 
> 
> I would happily go for the colour MFA but £700 is pretty steep


I really should have asked [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

pcbbc said:


> Sorry, my bad. Back from holiday and still haven't got round to this. Tomorrow I promise....


Mine's arrived in the post today, thanks very much for sending it. When I get around to sending the dashpod for repair, I'm sure it will come in handy.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

droopsnoot said:


> Mine's arrived in the post today, thanks very much for sending it. When I get around to sending the dashpod for repair, I'm sure it will come in handy.


Thanks for reporting back. Not a problem. Had spare film, and some left over SAEs that needed recycling. Just sorry it took me so long!


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Got my film today...many thanks


----------



## Sierragls (Nov 26, 2017)

pcbbc said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's arrived in the post today, thanks very much for sending it. When I get around to sending the dashpod for repair, I'm sure it will come in handy.
> ...


Got mine as well today. That's for posting it


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Mines here too. Thanks very much. 8)


----------



## keithriley (Jun 20, 2017)

Sandy said:


> Not impressed with the end result at all as first it appeared to be okay but on route home after an oil change I see this disgusting red back light effect :x


Who did it Sandy ? ECU Testing ?, If so get on to them ASAP

Keith


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

keithriley said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Not impressed with the end result at all as first it appeared to be okay but on route home after an oil change I see this disgusting red back light effect :x
> ...


No it was a different company.


----------

